# Al Agamy or Alex



## Huddersboy

Dear All
Some advice please. I have been in Alex for a week and will be living here indefinately with my new job.
Quite a few of the Ex Pats are recommding living in Al Agamy and not Alex. Reasons such as Lower Rent, Parking, less Traffic etc.
I am working on the Alex Cairo road nr Kilo 21. 
Any advice would be greatly accepted as to the relative pros and cons of Alex vs Agamy or the other way around.
Thanks


----------



## cutiepie

hey,

I would def reccomed living in alex there is bsolutely nothing in agamy ....ya its beautiful in the summer (the beach) but everything closes for the winter thats why its so cheap...one supermarket!!
alex is really cheap can get a fab apartment 2bedroon seaview for 1500le even less and be near everything shops, restaurants cafes... taxis
Unless you have a car and will be driving in and out i can see no reason why u would choose agamy ....


----------



## Huddersboy

I guess thats why Agamy has been suggested.
I am working in the Free Zone and in a few weeks i will have my own car and be left to my own devices.
Everyone has told me that the trek in and out of Alex is a killer and can take 1hr each way.
Is that right?
Thanks


----------



## MensEtManus

It will be a nightmare during the summer as traffic in Alexandria becomes a mess. The population of Alex doubles during the summer. Obviously, it depends where in Alex you end up living. If you live near the downtown/azarita/soultan houssien/saad zaghloul area in Alex. The drive will be around 45mins or so. If you live in Kafr-Abdo/san stefano, might as well forget the trek as it will take quite some time.

I think you have two schools of thought:
1) live near your work but in a relatively more quiet area (agami)
2) live far from your work but enjoy the feeling of a "relatively" more modern city (alex)

Personally, I like Agami. I also do prefer living near work. Driving in Alex is my biggest nerve-wrecking issue around here. Thus, the less time I spend driving, the happier I become. Going out for dinner or movies, or anything else you fancy, will not be an everyday thing, it will be a one or two time event per week. So, I would live as close to work as possible. Drinking in Agami is far more kosher than drinking in Alex. Drinking in Alex has become more frowned upon. Agami has a reputation for a more laissez-faire location.

For the summer, Agami has several private beaches which you will truly enjoy. Folks come from Cairo and all around the Delta to mingle with the Agami crowd. 

I think you can buy anything anywhere. Which area of Agami will you be and I can help with some places. (Hanoville or el-Bitash?). The main supermarket around is "Fathallah" 

NB: I live in Alex and work in Alex. I dread the evening driving everyday! The drive in the morning is 10 minutes while in the evening it is 30-40 mins.


----------



## Huddersboy

Thanks for the response.
I am probably leaning towards Agami now. WHere exactly i dont know but i have plenty of time to research.
The traffic in Alex is the main reason for the choice. Its mid winter and the traffic is epic even at 9 at night!


----------



## leyte6519

*Rental*



cutiepie said:


> hey,
> 
> I would def reccomed living in alex there is bsolutely nothing in agamy ....ya its beautiful in the summer (the beach) but everything closes for the winter thats why its so cheap...one supermarket!!
> alex is really cheap can get a fab apartment 2bedroon seaview for 1500le even less and be near everything shops, restaurants cafes... taxis
> Unless you have a car and will be driving in and out i can see no reason why u would choose agamy ....


Any idea where can i get ahold of somebody that can rent the same price or less where you are at. I have been contemplating about moving and renting a place in Alexandria. I live in US at these time and been to Egypt more than once. Hopefully i can move there sooner. Is there a realtor or agency that deals with this kind of rental property. By the way i have been to Alexandria and feel very comfortable to live there.


----------

